# Wazine17 De-Wormer!!



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

This morning 6:15am I added Wazine17 to my 20 Homers drinking water, I just came home right now at 3:00pm & wow!! Worms/Parasites all over the Perches & Loft Floor!! YUCK! I just got done scarping the Perches & Loft floor cleaned it up squeaky clean....................... I didn't know my Homers had that much parasites in them, I'm shocked! Some of them were pretty large too................ I read that Wazine17 isn't that good of a de-wormer, I bought it because it was cheap & sold here at are local Fleet-Farm in Wausau, WI. I'm shocked, it worked great...........I don't think it removes tape wormes though? Anyone out there use this Wazine17??


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used it and no it is not for tape worms. It is for round worms, that's what the long worms you are probably seeing that look like spaghetti are.

You should scape and clean the loft and worm them again in two weeks.


I use Ivomec now. It kills tape worms and everything.

Ace'


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

How much is Ivomec?


----------



## Cedar Creek (Oct 21, 2010)

Mader,

Ivomec does not kill tapeworm. The easiest product that I have come across that kills most worms, including tapeworms, is a product called Mediworm. It is a tablet and is easy to use. 
I get it from Jedds and it is about $25 for 100 doses.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is important for you do it again as indicated, as the worms are in several stages, there will be more to replace the dead ones in a week or so.. I have used the wazine but did not show any dead worms, I deworm twice a year and have fecals checked regular


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*this may help*

I haven't tried this but I will soon. I'm not sure that it will get tape worms though. I think the wormer is about $8-$10 at the feed store this came off of Frank Mclaughlins website.


Moxidectin wormer If you are still using Ivermectin or any other wormer you are wasting time and your birds probably have round worms and other parasites. We have been using Moxidectin for ten years with incredible results. The easy way to administer is to go to a feed store with horse products and buy a product called 'Quest'. Quest comes in a syringe tube and will make eight gallons of water.

Quest is a gel that must be mixed in a blender poured into the water and given to the pigeons for 24 hours. It lasts in the pigeons system for 30 days. Not only does it eliminate all internal intestinal worms, it eliminates gape worms and all external parasites. We treat the race team with Quest seven days before a big race and have only had super results.

Never give to dogs, it may be deadly.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll have to check that out......................& do some reading on this also. How much for a tube of that?


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

8-10 bucks makes 8 gallons $1.00 - $1.25 gallon


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

This knocks out tape worms 4 sure too? Have you ever made just 1-gallon of the stuff??


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes what is the mix for quest per one gallon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking of getting that, but was wondering the same thing. How much would you mix in one gallon of water?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I found it .. if its a four oz tube then three notices .. I hope it comes in 4 oz tubes ha ha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> I found it .. if its a four oz tube then* three notices *.. I hope it comes in 4 oz tubes ha ha


Then three notices? What does that mean?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Then three notices? What does that mean?


He meant notches. If one tube makes 8 gallons, 1/8 tube makes 1 gallon.
Just by the info posted above, I have never used this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> He meant notches. If one tube makes 8 gallons, 1/8 tube makes 1 gallon.
> Just by the info posted above, I have never used this.


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kenneth Flippen said:


> I haven't tried this but I will soon. I'm not sure that it will get tape worms though. I think the wormer is about $8-$10 at the feed store this came off of Frank Mclaughlins website.
> 
> 
> Moxidectin wormer If you are still using Ivermectin or any other wormer you are wasting time and your birds probably have round worms and other parasites. We have been using Moxidectin for ten years with incredible results. The easy way to administer is to go to a feed store with horse products and buy a product called 'Quest'. Quest comes in a syringe tube and will make eight gallons of water.
> ...


Sounds good....I'm gonna try it! Here's the info on Moxidectin.........
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/moxidectin-29178.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Sounds good....I'm gonna try it! Here's the info on Moxidectin.........
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/moxidectin-29178.html


Just ordered Moxidectin Plus. Siegels is the only place that had it.
$29.95 + UPS shipping = $40.18


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol yeah I kinda confused myself when I re read it . Ha ha sorry about that


----------

